# Do you wear headphones so people don't talk to you?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I only do this for specific people I don't want to talk to.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

No. If there are other people around and I want to listen to my music, I'll actually only put one earphone in, so I can still hear them. But usually I won't even listen to my music if there's a chance someone will want to talk to me. I feel it's kind of rude to listen to music and shut everyone around you out. (if they are your family / friends) If you're just walking around and don't know anyone then it's not rude.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i do this all the time... to avoid talking to people or for people not to talk to me :|


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, tryin not to do that as much though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I use headphones because I love being in my own little world. I like the fact that it doesn't bother anyone no matter what I'm listening to. 

The unfortunate side effect is tinnitus and slight hearing loss that comes from playing things a bit too loud for 20 + years.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

i used to do that at school a lot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I can't even do that because I think it would make me feel silly. Yep, my SAD is that bad. :blank


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Heh, guily..mostly at home though.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I did this my whole senior year. Stopped teachers from calling on me too. Then I'd go to sleep.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

In every situation when I'm wearing headphones people will still talk to me anyways lol it's really annoying.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wear an angry face, so people won't talk to me. My angry face is involuntary so I don't have to try.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

yay.. my thread is popular!


----------



## Sana (May 22, 2012)

*Yes, I put ear buds in even if I'm not listening to music so people won't talk to me.*


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The last time I went to the dentist, I kept earphones in the whole time because I so dreaded the hygienist trying to chat with me.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

carambola said:


> The last time I went to the dentist, I kept earphones in the whole time because I so dreaded the hygienist trying to chat with me.


lol. I can't stand it either. Hygenist, Barbers, Dentists, Receptionist, Physical therapist.

They all want to make small talk.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to if I was travelling, but now I have a daughter so I'm generally talking to her.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not anymore, since I got hearing damage.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Theologic said:


> In every situation when I'm wearing headphones people will still talk to me anyways lol it's really annoying.


Same. I almost feel like some do this on purpose.

I'm in the city a lot where people will approach you for anything. They always target me, even if there are plenty of people around _without_ headphones on. I think it's because I look like young enough where I'd be the least likely to refuse what these people are trying to confront you about.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I wear earphones because I don't want to hear how people talk to each other.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I have this weird fear that my headphones are gonna come out of the ipod and then everyone will hear my music and judge me, and if I'm not listening to music then they will know I'm not. irrational!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Hell no. I WANT people to talk to me. Yet they don't. What a ridiculous world.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wear them most of the time, so when I'm walking around outdoors or in a mall. That's not the sole reason but it is one of the contributing factors. And it annoys me when people approach me anyways. And I can't say all the time because I never wear them when out late... I'd rather have all my senses at my disposal then, as well as when out with family/friends... Cause, unfortunately, it'd be seen as rude.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I do sometimes. It doesn't work.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah sometimes, when I have to take the train to my school. It's always crowded which makes me feel very uncomfortable. So it helps a little.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wear my headphones because I like to listen to music, and to ease my stress and anxiety when I'm near people.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not really possible at home, as my main headphones are open-backed and not only leak in all outside noise, but also leak sound out to let everyone around me know that I'll be able to hear them, but when I'm out and only have earbuds, I do it pretty much all the time (need to get some in-ear monitors and a portable amp to solve that problem!).


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I do this when I'm at my parents house during Easter or Christmas, it doesnt work. They talk to me anyway. Infact, I often get a speech on how I should stop sitting in front of my computer all day with my headphones on.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Almost always on public transportation.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. But no one really talks to me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Most of the time but they just start talking to me anyways. :sus


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Always. I even wear them to go to the store which is about 1 minute from my house.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, and I usually wear a shirt that says "Do I LOOK like a PEOPLE PERSON?"


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Sometimes. What I hate is when I am wearing headphones and people try to talk to me. :no


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> But usually I won't even listen to my music if there's a chance someone will want to talk to me.


Sort of this, but lately I've not bothered because it just makes me sad when no one talks to me anyway.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

This is how I avoid talking to my neighbors. That and going out at night rather in the daytime.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup. Only at home, though. My parents are quite loud and if I don't drown them out with things I DO like to hear, I'll never be able to concentrate.


----------



## sweetchild527 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm socially awkward and I hate running into people and having that awkward silence and "what have you been up to?" conversation. So *YES*

I avoid people at all costs: pretend talking on my cell, pretend texting, sunglasses (so they don't know I've seen them) or just plain leaving where ever it might be to avoid it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, never. I usually only wear headphones when I want to listen to music~


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand this strategy. If people want to talk to you nothing will stop them. And then you have to grope around trying to stop the music and asking them to repeat themself. I'm most comfortable when I can be aware of my environment.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*Yes. I wear my headphones and listen to my music almost every time I leave my apartment.*


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Yes, but not to avoid social interaction. It helps dampen the harsh reality of my surroundings.


----------

